# 39'' Out Island for Charter in Bahama''s and south fl



## kysailing (May 1, 2003)

*39'''' Out Island for Charter in Bahama''''s and south fl*

Our beautiful boat the kitten lee will be open as a crewed charter this summer for live-a-board diving and island vacations. The rates will be flat at $4150 per 8days and 7 nights vacation time or $4900 per 7days/6nights diving adventure. Trips include everything but drinks and there will be a increase in the deposit amount this year from 25% to 40% with a 6 week refund notice. fishing equip. and air provided. Email me or call me at 904 254 9313. dates are limited and subject to change.


----------

